# No one as bat sh*t crazy as I am?



## Wanabee (Jul 25, 2013)

Good morning folks (of Canada at least!).

It's just over two years in Toronto now. Canadians are lovely, warm, quirky people. Especially from the East. Everyone is polite. Etc etc. And spontaneous.

However, it's not without faults. Two years in and I don't have any real friends, well most of the time I'm on a different wavelength which turns out to be very European. There's only so much small-talk I can do before it's not even worth trying to engage anymore. And I have nothing to say to anyone.

I hate to say it, but it's just you Toronto. A place full of people who believe they're the centre of the world. Harsh but true! No space for the slightly bat sh*t crazy (you're either too sane or completely insane). The only city in Canada where you get shouted at for being hit by a car... Common!

And there's the immigrants who defend Toronto tooth and nail, despite it having faults like any other place on earth. There's not even a place to go and ***** about the daily annoyances that have slowly driven me insane. God damn the number of stupid people here is so mind boggling, my view on humanity has actually been tarnished. It makes me wonder if London is just as bad (or worse!).

Does anyone realise that money is not the be all and end all of our lives? No, I couldn't really care less if that dress is nice or not. Please! No more about the weather! I get it, it get's cold.

Gah!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So what's your plan?


----------



## Wanabee (Jul 25, 2013)

Move to Belgium.


----------



## us2can (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not as bat sh*t crazy as You are; however, I hope you are content in Belgium.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe you should have tried a different city or even province. I have met quite a few immigrants that are very rude but lived in BC my entire life and all my friends were born and raised in Canada. I can tell you humans are humans no matter where they are from. Rude is something your taught and the small cities tend to be worse as they don't like "outsiders".


----------

